#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ik Zoek Een Goede Moslima Die Met Mij Haar Leven Wil Delen.

## Brahim688

Sallaam waloeikoem warhamtoellah,

Ik heb het nog nooit op deze manier geprobeerd maar ik dacht 
waarom niet.
Ik ben een man van 22 jaar en ben inshallah een goede moslim.
ik werk momenteel bij de justitie en heb een eigen huis en eigen auto hamdoellilah.
Ik zoek een goede vrouw om haar eerst beter te leren kennen en inshallah als einddoel trouwen.

Ik zal ongeveer zeggen hoe ik eruit zie:
Ik ben 1.76.
Niet dik en niet dun dus normaal.
Ik heb zwart style haar.
draag vaak nette kleding.

Mocht je interesse mail me dan terug en inshallah mogen allah alle moslims goed bij elkaar brengen.

sallaam waloeikoem.

----------


## najat1986

nou ik hoop dat je je einddoel ooit zult bereiken! wil je er best bij helpen  :knipoog: 
maarre wat versta jij onder een goede moslima?

najat

----------


## Brahim688

dat je bid en van allah houd.
En slechte daden probeert te vermijden.

----------


## xxYustHananxx

Assalaam ou alaikom warahmatuAllah wabarakatoe



Moge Allah jou een rustige lieve meid schenken inshaAllah.

Moge allah jou wens vervullen inshaAllah en die van al ons moslimbroeders en zusters inshaAllah.


Allah i3awen broeder


Hanan


Wa alaikom salaam warahmatuAllah wabarakatoe

----------


## beachboy

Op die eigen auto ga je scoren.Ik weet het zeker.
Lekker belangrijk dat je een eigen auto hebt,om dit te vermelden in een contact-advertentie

Ik wens je veel rij-plezier

----------


## marocgirl85

veel plezier met zoeken  :knipoog: 


maar waar woon je dan wel als ik vragen mag

----------


## Romaissa1

beachboy waarom moet je deze topic komen verpestten???
Deze jongeman is opzoek en probeert het zo op deze manier waarom meteen afkraken?

Tuurlijk die auto is voor jou misschien niet belangrijk...Maar dat kan het voor vrouwen wel zijn.. Het kan zijn dat een vrouw een man wilt die onafhankelijk is en die haar wat te bieden heeft...Een man met werk ...huis...AUTO... 
Ik bedoel er is wel een duidelijk groot verschil als iemand van 22 zegt ik wil als einddoel trouwen maar die nog bij zijn ouders woont...geen werk of opleiding heeft en niet eens een eigen FIETS  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  om het zo maar te zeggen.
Laat iedereen in zijn waarde....

En Brahim ik wens jou het allerbeste toe..Moge allah jou het geluk bezorgen met een goeie moslima..

MAha salama

----------


## Enna Faiza

Assalaam 3aleikoum,

Jammer dat je erbij zet dat je een auto hebt.
Een echte moslima is niet matrialistisch.
Insha-allah zul je de juist je de juiste tegenkomen en 
zal allah jullie leiden naar het paradijs.

Assalaam 3aleikoum

----------


## moslima86

:hihi:

----------


## wahiba18

salaam alaykoem ya agie brahim

Ik hoop voor je inshallah dat je een goede moslimvrouw zult vinden, als jij een goede moslim probeert te zijn, (ik zag eerder op het forum staan dat iemand zich een goede moslima noemde,maar niemand kan zeggen over zichzelf zeggen dat ie een goede moslim-a is want alleen Allah s.w.t bepaald of je een goede moslim bent.
Er is een hadith dat de profeet saw heeft gezegd: de deugdzame mannen zullen er voor de deugdzame vrouwen zijn , en de deugdzame vrouwen zullen er voor de deugdzame mannen zijn.
Als jij inshallah een goede moslimbroeder bent, dan zal allah s.w.t jou zeker inshallah een goede moslima op jouw pad sturen.

Ik wens je nog veel succes

wassalam alaykoem oegtiekoem fie dien

----------


## DinaGhzala

> _Geplaatst door Enna Faiza_ 
> *Assalaam 3aleikoum,
> 
> Jammer dat je erbij zet dat je een auto hebt.
> Een echte moslima is niet matrialistisch.
> Insha-allah zul je de juist je de juiste tegenkomen en 
> zal allah jullie leiden naar het paradijs.
> 
> Assalaam 3aleikoum*


Salaam alaykum wr wtb akhouth

waarom beginnen jullie over die auto
blijkbaar is dit dus wel belangrijk voor veel mensen.
ooh ja en een huis heb je geen problemen mee als ie daar over begint  :cola:  hij geeft toch ook aan dat ie een eigen huis bezit...vreemd dat jullie dit niet afstoot.


maar ja waar bemoeien jullie je mee 
deze jongeman is gewoon lekker zelfstandig en klaar voor het huwelijk 
en blijkbaar hebben veel mensen hier moeite mee

jongeman ik wens je veel gelukkig en moge allah swt al je wensen vervullen by tha way ik wens al mijn broeders en zusters het beste en moge al hun wensen in vervulling gaan

Ghair incha'allah

Groetjes een Bemoeister  :zwaai:

----------


## tatouzint

> _Geplaatst door wahiba18_ 
> *salaam alaykoem ya agie brahim
> 
> Ik hoop voor je inshallah dat je een goede moslimvrouw zult vinden, als jij een goede moslim probeert te zijn, (ik zag eerder op het forum staan dat iemand zich een goede moslima noemde,maar niemand kan zeggen over zichzelf zeggen dat ie een goede moslim-a is want alleen Allah s.w.t bepaald of je een goede moslim bent.
> Er is een hadith dat de profeet saw heeft gezegd: de deugdzame mannen zullen er voor de deugdzame vrouwen zijn , en de deugdzame vrouwen zullen er voor de deugdzame mannen zijn.
> Als jij inshallah een goede moslimbroeder bent, dan zal allah s.w.t jou zeker inshallah een goede moslima op jouw pad sturen.
> 
> Ik wens je nog veel succes
> 
> wassalam alaykoem oegtiekoem fie dien*


prachtig gezegd wahiba ik kon het ni beter beschrijven!!
 :grote grijns:

----------


## loeza

een goede man, hoe jij je zelf omschrijft. zijn haast niet meer te vinden, die moet je met een loep zoeken. een goede moslim is nooit wanhopig, want allah wijst hem altijd de goede weg

----------


## vanilli

Meneer ibo,

Misschien heb je hier wat aan: laat de mensen maar praten, blijkbaar is moslim-zijn voor sommigen net een klap in hun gezicht, of ze zijn jaloers op jou of ze weten niet dat er nog (goeie) moslims bestaan.
velen durven niet te zeggen dat ze moslim zijn, uit angst dat de meisjes hen afwijzen.  :duim: 

veel succes,
ALLAH MA3AK
wassalaam

----------


## schepsel

Waarrom ingewikkeld doen en omslachtig zijn ?als je echt de intentie hebt en wil trouwen ...Gewoon niet demagogisch handelen , kijk om je heen ! vragen ... ? of denkt men : niemand deugt ..Laat ik me presenteren als een slachtoffer die moeilijk de ander kan vertrouwen .?..

Kom op ! zou ik zeggen ..durf de eerste XX die je leuk vindt ten huwelijk te vragen en bewijs dat je echt een moslim bent door haar goed te behandelen en zij zal je niet teleur stellen bi3awni Allihi wa hifdih

Wa Allahoe waliyoe attawfiq en ook al ben je arm Allah is in staat om jullie rijk te maken ...

< Zelf ben ik janmodal wel met werk , geen rijbewijs laten staan een auto... een personelsflat met wat tweede hands spullen ... en zoek gewoon een volwassene vrouw die echt weet wat ze wil : samen verder..
Eigenlijk heb ik meer te bieden dan dit en daar loop ik niet te koop mee .. even serieus : mijn stelling is: zogenaamd foute mannen / vrouwen hebben meer te bieden dan een zogenaamd onberispelijk vrouw /man mochten die eigenlijk bestaan ? > Ben nergens op zoek of wel ? > Ik stel vragen ?! geef geen advies en zeker geen oordel .

----------


## laila88

selem ik hoop voor je dat je een goeie vrouw vind en dat je daar mee je leven wilt delen (inshallah) en zo te zien ben je een goeie zaken man die z'n centjes verdient en nog 1 ding ontbreekt een goeie vrouw nou tegen woordig vind je die niet snel maar vergeet allah (swt) niet en allah zal zorgen voor een goeie vrouw voor je inshallah ik ik zou zeggen zoek ze verder naar de ware beslama zineb.

----------


## schepsel

Assalamoe 3alaykoem ,

Het was moederdag , alle respect voor onze moeders ... In de geest van de marokkanse uitdrukking : Koel kird 3end 'moe gazel ... 
En logisch redenerend kun je zeggen dat het idee van het kunnen vinden van de ware die al gered staat voor je een illusie is ...simpel weg omdat een gezonde relatie afhankelijk is van de mate van communiceren en naar elkaar toe groein onder het motto van elkaar lief hebben ... De waarheid zit dus ergens in het midden .. Zoek niet naar de ware maar naar de ware eigenschappen in je eventueel partner ... Immaterieel bagage heeft meer waarde en verliest ten duur zijn waarde niet als je daar zuinig op bent ...ach ja ... Allah yejib elli yafhamna oe ma ye3tina op zijn marokkans dan ....succes verder met zoeken 

< van een verdwalde herder , groetjes >

----------


## tayaha

A Salaam a Leikum,

Ik hoop voor je dat je een goede moslima zal vinden.
Allah zal haar zeker voor je vinden.

Ik zou zeggen ga eens een keer opvrijdag naar de moskee of in het weekend naar Beverwijk.

Succes.

----------


## tayaha

A Salaam a Leikum,

Ik hoop voor je dat je een goede moslima zal vinden.
Allah zal haar zeker voor je vinden.

Ik zou zeggen ga eens een keer opvrijdag naar de moskee of in het weekend naar Beverwijk.

Succes.

----------


## vanilli

tahayaa!!!!!!!!!
ik moest lachen toen je zei: ga naar beverwijk, is daar een kraampje ofzo waar je ze kan kopen?!!!!

----------


## nahima

Oh neeeee ik heb nog nooit zoiets hopeloos meegemaakt.
kun je geen moslima ergens anders zoeken, en derbij een moslima zou nooit op u voorstel ingaan.

eerst leren kennen, en dan trouwen als einddoel hahahhahahahah
je weet toch dat dat niet mag in de islam

----------


## tayaha

a Salaam a leikum,

Ja eigenlijk zou je kraampjes moeten hebben met Nederlandse, Turks, Marrokaanse, enz Moslima's onderverdeeld in:

Praktiserend, matig praktiserend, Alleen uit op een verblijfsvergunning of uit op geld.

Helaas is de huur te hoog!

Voor de jongenman die een vrouw zoekt hoop ik dat hij haar al gevonden heeft.

----------

